# studentfilms MFA ('07)



## yc1911 (May 5, 2007)

Schools arranged alphabetically; final decision only; feel free to repost.

W: Screen-Writing, D: Production/Directing, P: Producer, C: Cinematography

<span class="ev_code_GREY">AFI</span> 
W: LATexan, Crackery
P: RandMcnally

<span class="ev_code_RED">Chapman</span> 
W: Winterreverie, Melsea
D: Philly
C: NDakoulas, theswillmerchant

<span class="ev_code_GREEN">Columbia</span> 
D: Tima, BillyD

<span class="ev_code_PURPLE">NYU NYC</span> 
D: tats

<span class="ev_code_PURPLE">NYU SIGNAPORE</span> 
D: RyuPhynix, WarrenTessler, Shivani

<span class="ev_code_BLUE">UCLA</span>
W: Jayimess, Lily
P: rockstar
D: Ilis, Jeremy227

<span class="ev_code_PINK">U. of Miami</span> 
D: Kurt Wagner

<span class="ev_code_BROWN">USC</span> 
W: Surlymonkey, JL, JonFromSD
D: yc1911, MattyMac23, b4bad, SlevinKelevre

<span class="ev_code_GREEN">PENDING or WAITLISTED</span> 
rockstar, sa, aaandcut, LisheeBee, Yowza, L4, cmb, Jerry Prokosch, Anxious, bilalka


----------



## Jayimess (May 5, 2007)

Thanks for doing a better job than me.

Consider the duty transferred!!




PS...NDakoulas is going to Chapman for Cinematography.


----------



## yc1911 (May 6, 2007)

hey, my pleasure~  The truth is that, with some computer work at hand, I'm nearly attached to my computer this days.  I envy those having a real vacation after such application process, but I'm glad to help maintaining the list.


----------



## theswillmerchant (May 6, 2007)

I'm going to be at Chapman (Cinematography).


----------



## aaandcut (May 26, 2007)

> Originally posted by yc1911:
> Schools arranged alphabetically; final decision only; feel free to repost.
> 
> W: Screen-Writing, D: Production/Directing, P: Producer, C: Cinematography
> ...



sa seems to have decided for Columbia.

As for me....yikes!


----------



## aaandcut (May 26, 2007)

<span class="ev_code_GREEN">sa </span>seems to have decided for <span class="ev_code_GREEN">Columbia</span>.

As for me....*yikes!*


----------



## Winterreverie (May 26, 2007)

And melsea has switched to AFI and Lisheebee will be at Chapman.


----------



## Jayimess (May 26, 2007)

Jayimess=USC.


----------



## b4bad (May 26, 2007)

i wish to get in to Cinematography at USC....and i have received positive response from them about that........


----------



## aaandcut (May 27, 2007)

b4bad, why do you need a 'response' from USC to specialise towards Cinematography?

I want to focus towards the director specialisation at USC - will I be free to pursue this route in the next 3 years or do I need departmental approval before?


----------



## b4bad (May 27, 2007)

the thing is everyone out there would like to specialise in direction.....and you can pursue whatever you want to.....however the college might review your progress in the first year and help you evaluate your field of specialisation and will let you know if you will be better as an editor or cinematographer or sound recording arstist etc.....thats the best part of the program.....


----------



## Tima (May 27, 2007)

Schools arranged alphabetically; final decision only; feel free to repost.

W: Screen-Writing, D: Production/Directing, P: Producer, C: Cinematography

 <span class="ev_code_GREY">AFI</span> 
W: LATexan, Crackery,  Melsea
P: RandMcnally

 <span class="ev_code_RED">Chapman</span>
W: Winterreverie,
D: Philly, LisheeBee (d?)
C: NDakoulas, theswillmerchant

 <span class="ev_code_GREEN">Columbia</span> 
D: Tima, BillyD, Sa, Christoph

 <span class="ev_code_PURPLE">NYU NYC</span> 
D: tats

 <span class="ev_code_PURPLE">NYU SIGNAPORE</span> 
D: RyuPhynix, WarrenTessler, Shivani

 <span class="ev_code_BLUE">UCLA</span> 
W: Lily
P: rockstar
D: Ilis, Jeremy227

 <span class="ev_code_PINK">U. of Miami</span> 
D: Kurt Wagner

 <span class="ev_code_BROWN">USC</span> 
W: Surlymonkey, JL, JonFromSD, Jayimess,
D: yc1911, MattyMac23, b4bad, SlevinKelevre

 <span class="ev_code_YELLOW">PENDING OR WAITLISTED</span> 
rockstar,  aaandcut, Yowza, L4, cmb, Jerry Prokosch, Anxious, bilalka


----------



## BrunoDP (May 28, 2007)

GUYS, YOU FORGOT ME... WHO'S GONNA PRODUCE YOUR GREAT SCRIPTS, PICTURES, AND VISUAL EXPRESSIONS ?! PEACE. 

Schools arranged alphabetically; final decision only; feel free to repost.

W: Screen-Writing, D: Production/Directing, P: Producer, C: Cinematography

AFI 
W: LATexan, Crackery, Melsea
P: RandMcnally

Chapman
P: BrunoDP
W: Winterreverie,
D: Philly, LisheeBee (d?)
C: NDakoulas, theswillmerchant

Columbia 
D: Tima, BillyD, Sa, Christoph

NYU NYC 
D: tats

NYU SIGNAPORE 
D: RyuPhynix, WarrenTessler, Shivani

UCLA 
W: Lily
P: rockstar
D: Ilis, Jeremy227

U. of Miami 
D: Kurt Wagner

USC 
W: Surlymonkey, JL, JonFromSD, Jayimess,
D: yc1911, MattyMac23, b4bad, SlevinKelevre

PENDING OR WAITLISTED 
rockstar, aaandcut, Yowza, L4, cmb, Jerry Prokosch, Anxious, bilalka


----------



## Philly (May 29, 2007)

Bruno!  I didn't realize you were a Chappie!  Welcome!  (Okay that's enough exclamation points...I think you get my point.)  You can produce for me any day baby  Speaking of which...Anybody working on any new scripts?  I've decided that I want to have two 15 pagers ready for the start of school.  The one thing current students say over and over again is that they wished they had something ready to workshop when they arrived.  I figure it can't hurt, right?  If anyone wants to start a writing circle let me know


----------



## yc1911 (May 29, 2007)

Thanks guys! 

Sorry for the late update; I've been busy.


----------

